# Red security LED not blinking



## mithu (Jul 12, 2011)

The red security LED on the driver side dash board is not blinking anymore in my Nissan Altima 2004 after removing the key from ignition. But, the remote works fine, engine starts fine and car run properly. What could be the problem here? Is it the security system disabled permanently by itself?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check 10A fuse #19 in the fuse block. If that's ok, it could be a number of things, inluding a bad security lamp. Also possible is a bad IMMU, or an open circuit between fuse and IMMU. One would have to follow the diagnostic flowchart for the symptom to isolate it.


----------



## mithu (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks very much smj999smj. I will do the diagnosis as you described.


----------

